# top three



## par (May 22, 2005)

I'm curious (and i'm sure that you've posted this before). If (for some strange reason) you where limited to only smoke three different brands/types of cigars over the next year or so. Which ones would it be?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Bolivar Corona, Partagas Shorts, PSD4


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Cuaba, Partagas, HDM

There's too many good ones in each line to try and narrow it down to 1 so I'll be greedy and just include the entire line of each


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Partagas PSD4

Montecristo #2

Cohiba Siglo VI


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Cuaba, Partagas, HDM
> 
> There's too many good ones in each line to try and narrow it down to 1 so I'll be greedy and just include the entire line of each


What he said, not nes in that order though, but then again does order matter?


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

It would have to be: 

Joya De Nic Ant
PSD4
RASS


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Boli PC, Monte #2, JL2


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

ERDM Choix Supreme, Punch Super Selection No. 2, H.Upmann Super Corona.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Partagas Lusitania

PSD4

RASS

I think after the PSP2's age they would probably replace the RASS or D4's. Just not sure yet.

Y


----------



## emdub23 (Feb 20, 2004)

PSD4
Esplendido
BBF


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I guess im gonna have to go with the rest of these gorillas:
PSD4
HdM Epi 2
MAG 46


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

My three favorites:


Cohiba Lancero

R&J Churchill (Tubo)

HdM Epi2


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Partagas Lusi
Bolivar RC
Monte #2

They would all be aged 3 years minimum


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Great Choices Doug........... hehehe


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Great Choices Doug........... hehehe


Yeah you are responsible for the Lusi and the Monte choices...You are so good at being bad


----------



## The Privateer (Nov 15, 2004)

Trinidad Coloniales

Cuaba Tradicionales

Quai d'Orsay Gran Coronas


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

Cohiba Siglo II - mareva

H. Upmann #2 - Piramide

RyJ Churchill tubo- Julietta

Alternate selections:

Boli PC - mareva

HdM Piramides EL - piramide

Juan Lopez seleccion#1 - corona gorda

Honorable mentions include:

Siglo IV
Partagas 898V
PSP2
PSD4
Monte #2

Please note, all selections are subject to change on a whim. I could never make it a year on only three different cigars, and I pray that I'll never have to.

Peace-out,

Gordo


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

zemekone said:


> I guess im gonna have to go with the rest of these gorillas:
> PSD4
> HdM Epi 2
> MAG 46


I'll second that.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bolivar Royal Coronas 00
Bolivar Royal Coronas 01
another box of Bolivar Royal Coronas 00 :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PSD4

Boli PC

Fonseca KDT Cadette (gotta have a short smoke in there)

I'm pretty new to ISOM's but very partial to these already :w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

DsrtDog said:


> Yeah you are responsible for the Lusi and the Monte choices...You are so good at being bad


I've been school'd by the best  I'm just passin' along the goodness


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PSD4

Boli PC

Fonseca KDT Cadette (gotta have a short smoke in there)

I'm pretty new to ISOM's but very partial to these already :w


----------



## blowfin (Dec 15, 2004)

Boli PC, R&J ex #4, Trini Fundadore


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

RyJ Ex#4

Cohiba Siglo I

RASS


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

VR Famoso
PSD 4
ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Anything Partagas
Por Larranaga (PC's)
Anything Juan Lopez


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bolivar and Partagas for top two brands is easy for me. The third is difficult. I like all the rest pretty equal. I guess it would be H.D.M., I just love the Le Hoyo series with 5-8 years age. Punch has a very nice line of cigars in my rotation also, and would be a close 4th for favorite brand. Cohiba and Monte are definately great brands also. I don't smoke a lot of Romeos. If I could only have 3 cigars to smoke from now on, thats a tough one also. Probably Bolivar P.C., C.G., and Part. shorts.


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

MC #2
ERDM Choix Supreme
CoRo


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

1). Anything Partagas
2). Bolivar Royal Coronas
3). Vegas Robaina Famosos


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Even though I've only had a few of each of these I'm gonna have to say (until I change my mind in 20 minutes)
I just realized this is for Habanos...

HdM Epi2
JL#2..why are they so good?
Bolivar anything(a PC would be nice...), Mmmm.

I also just realised the same wonderfully amazing BOTL sent these cigars to me..wierd. Thanks whoever you are. 
Now I think I'm gonna need to go smoke something to make SURE that's what I want to say


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

In no particular order:

1. Bolivar PC
2. PSD4
3. BBF


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Do we have a consensus? At first blush it looks like the Boli PC is leading the pack.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bolivar
Partagas
Ramon Allones

Don't make me choose sizes :gn


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

how are those Lonsdales Paul???


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lonsdales are smoking well Mike, I just had one the other night.

I really like the size and flavor, it is such a nice relaxing cigar.....that's why I have 3 cabs now :fu 

Damn you Mike


----------

